# Mixing SRAM road and mountain compatibility?



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

I want use my older Red 10 speed levers with a new Sram Apex 1 rear derailleur. Will it work?

I'm assuming all SRAM products labeled "Exact Actuation" will all work together, it that correct?

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Apex 1 is road, not mountain, but yes, it should work. Both Red 10 and Apex 1x11 are Exact Actuation. You just can't mix them with the X-Actuation 11 and 12 speed mountain stuff.


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just confirming with BluesDawg, the parts are compatible. The Marin Lombard actually ships with a SRAM Apex shifter and X7 or GX derailleur with the wide range 11-36 cassette.


----------

